# Derp Face Thread



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

Everyone loves those schutzhund pictures of dogs biting a decoy. But let's have a look at the funnier side of our dogs, you know? The derp faces. Post your best derp faces! Doesn't has to be just one picture. Or just post pictures of your dog making funny faces.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Mid-bark for the frisbee.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have an "I don't wanna come inside" pic.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Goofy dog.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ball manic https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/0203r8


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

I love this thread lol!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna's crazy face! 
https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/3K1968
They just look derby
https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/sqkPx4


----------



## Jaxx23 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Pug face.*

My boy Jaxx does a pretty mean pug impression lol. Almost 1 year old next month.


----------



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

DERP!!


----------



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

Zeus's DERP


----------



## Crunch Hardtack (Dec 22, 2016)

Zeus is a beaut! Hey, that rhymes! Sort of...


----------



## ttodd27 (Oct 17, 2016)

Flying away while sticking her head out the window.


----------



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

Crunch Hardtack said:


> Zeus is a beaut! Hey, that rhymes! Sort of...


Thanks!! I agree  here's another sleepy derp face from Zeus


----------



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

Found one of Zeus's sister Athena! Both of my babies are so derp-y! Haha!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

0I


mommyto3GSD said:


> Thanks!! I agree  here's another sleepy derp face from Zeus


That's more than Derp Face. That's full on Derp Doggy.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

csmith4313 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Looks skeptical.


----------



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

Zeus is quite possibly the derpiest dog around


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

*smug derp*


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I couldn't pick just one... he has so many DERP faces


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

KaiserAus said:


> I couldn't pick just one... he has so many DERP faces


Wow. He's good.


----------



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

Not sure what exactly a derp face is, but I think I got one today 

Happiness is...

Licking the snow off your nose


----------



## Timberdog (Dec 26, 2016)

sleeping.....


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh HAI!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

These are all so cute- I got my photo bucket working again!!!


----------



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

zetti said:


> Looks skeptical.


He was scratching and that's the face he made lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## I~Luv~Maggie (Feb 20, 2017)

Max being silly. lol


----------

